# sirloin



## Cliff H. (Aug 20, 2006)

Boy, do I love steak.  Looks very tasty Brian.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 21, 2006)

I loooove sirloin!!  Looks good Brian!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 21, 2006)

Brian, that is one fine looking piece of beef.  I love the cow lick on beef.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 21, 2006)

Looks great..drool..


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 21, 2006)

Sirloin is good steak for the $, looks tasty Bri


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 21, 2006)

I'd eat that!  [smilie=thumbup.gif]


----------



## john pen (Aug 22, 2006)

I said it before, and Ill say it again, I LOVE SIRLOIN...best flavor and bang for the buck IMO !!


----------



## Unity (Aug 22, 2006)

caroline's rub said:
			
		

> I'm a rib eye guy myself, but I have to admit that sirloin looks really tasty!!


I could never figure out why anybody would ever choose anything except sirloin, and then Griff sprang some _incredible_, thick rib eyes on us, grilled to perfection.   

--John  8) 
(Any kind of good steak, well-prepared, is a treat.)


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 22, 2006)

Unity said:
			
		

> caroline's rub said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A good cut of Chuck comes pretty close.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 22, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sirloin [smilie=bowdown.gif]


----------



## Griff (Aug 23, 2006)

Unity said:
			
		

> I could never figure out why anybody would ever choose anything except sirloin, and then Griff sprang some _incredible_, thick rib eyes on us, grilled to perfection.
> 
> --John  8)
> (Any kind of good steak, well-prepared, is a treat.)



Thanks John.

Griff


----------

